# Série sur Apple TV



## Luc04 (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

suis-je devenu fou ou bien les séries TV ont disparu de l'Apple TV ?
Ainsi que la rubrique VOST ?

Merci.


----------



## Defcon (4 Octobre 2012)

Salut,

Une nouvelle icône"TV Shows" se trouve désormais sur l'écran d'accueil de l'Apple TV, on y retrouve toutes les séries présentent sur le store. À noter aussi la fonction de stream qui jusqu'à présent n'était présente qu'aux US (pour le moment ma section est vide cependant).

*Edit Important* : Petite information qui pourra peut-être servir à d'autres personnes. J'ai voulu acheter la saison d'une série histoire de tester la nouvelle fonctionnalité "Purchased", et bien que j'ai pu voir le premier épisode de cette saison sans soucis après avoir confirmé l'achat à partir de l'Apple TV, je n'ai aucun moyen d'avoir accès au reste de la saison.

Elle n'apparaît ni dans la section "Purchased", et lorsque je me rends sur iTunes à partir de mon Mac et que j'effectue la vérification des media disponibles en téléchargement, elle n'apparaît pas non plus. En gros 29&#8364; qui pour l'instant sont dans le vent, ça fait chère l'épisode xD

*Edit 2:* Essayant de trouver une solution, je constate à présent que c'est l'icône "Movies" a disparue de mon écran d'accueil de l'Apple TV. Les serveurs d'Apple doivent être un peu à la masse, il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que ça ne dure pas très longtemps.


----------



## Luc04 (4 Octobre 2012)

Tu es bien sur le store français ?
J'ai regardé ce matin et ... la rubrique Film a en effet disparu et la rubrique... Série est apparue...

Mais toujours pas de VOST...

A suivre donc...


----------



## Ibiscus (4 Octobre 2012)

Luc04 a dit:


> Tu es bien sur le store français ?
> J'ai regardé ce matin et ... la rubrique Film a en effet disparu et la rubrique... Série est apparue...
> 
> Mais toujours pas de VOST...
> ...



Je confirme, en ouvrant lApple TV ce jour à 12h00 jai encore vu Films, mais très vite cela a été remplacé par Série TV.
Il me semble que dans les préférences de lApple TV/iTunes store vers le bas, il y a une nouvelle rubriqueRecherche des locations, mais pour linstant elle ne débouche sur rien.
Je sais quil y avait une lutte entre les FAI et Apple pour la diffusion des films, cela en serait-il la conséquence ?


----------

